# Returning back to the uk



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

Planning to move back to the UK for good? Please notify the UK authorities to avoid taxpayers’ money being wasted. More info on https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#returning-to-the-uk


----------

